# RIP Buffy



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My broody silkie, who raised Matilda ans Martha just got taken out by a hawk.
My husband just called me he looked outside and a hawk was tearing her apart in my yard

I'm sitting here at work and can't leave. He is cleaning up her remains now

Now I am going to have to build a pen and enclose them in and no free range unless I and the dogs are outside. The dogs were not outside with them as its drizzling outside.












She should not have died this way. I feel beyond horrible
.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry! I know the feeling. We just lost 6 of our girls to coyotes. {{{ hugs}}}


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. I lost three birds to hawks and quite a few birds to snakes when I lived in Georgia. 
I havnt lost any here in Jax, but hawks are a dime a dozen in our neighborhood. I dare not let my birds out of the pens, I know what will happen.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It was raining out, the hawk was smaller then buffy and since the dogs were not out it probably felt it could kill her.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh nanny I'm soooo sorry for your loss!


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

Poor Buffy 
This isn't something that tends to happen here in the UK- I am feeling lucky I don't have snakes and coyotes to deal with (it's just Mr Fox here thats the risk). Hugs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen, I am so sorry. Silkies are not able to protect themselves against opportunistic animals. I just lost 4 from a raccoon including 2 special chickens and I haven't gotten over it yet. You're sharing with the right people that do understand.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh no Seminole wind I am soooo sorry


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

So sorry for your loss MaryEllen, and all the others that have faced predation. That is the main reason I can't free range, just too many things around here eat chicken


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Maryellen I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.  ~hugs~


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

If my dogd were out the hawk wouldn't have been so brave. My husband said it was smaller then buffy.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have never seen a hawk taking a chicken but I have heard about it. So I get so nervous every time I see large birds flying over the coop. I'm glad u didn't have to witness it happening. Still such a sad loss though.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The hawk was very brave, buffy was a small bantam size silkie, the hawk had balls only cause the dogs were inside. I've seen hawks catch birds at bird feeders. Buffy was too heavy for the tiny hawk to fly away with . Netting and fencing is already up and tomortow my husband is going to fix it all so the birds will be confi b ed to their pen,run and greenhouse safely.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

'There is a bridge connecting Heaven and Earth. It is called the Rainbow Bridge because of its many colors. Just this side of the Rainbow Bridge there is a land of meadows, hills and valleys with lush green grass.

When a beloved pet dies, the pet goes to this place. There is always food and water and warm spring weather. All the animals who have been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.

The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. Her bright eyes are intent; her eager body begins to quiver. Suddenly she begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, her legs carrying her faster and faster. You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross the Rainbow Bridge together, never again to be separated.'


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry for such a large post on your thread Maryellen but I thought u might enjoy this poem


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you chicken mommy very much, I love the rainbow bridge poem


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. We have to contend with hawks here too and one almost got my new puppy the third day we had her (Chihuahua). We have to stay with her at all times when she is outside.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hawks taking puppies? Wow. I may have less problem here because I am surrounded by pigeon ville. Might be easier.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hawks will take anything they can get away with and so will owls. We came home from church one night just in time to see an owl with a kitten in each claw. Fortunately, we scared him and he dropped both of them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Besides Red Tail Hawks, we also had Coopers Hawks. The little buggers were brazen when trying to get at my birds. Luckily fiercely protective Hamburg Mommas kept both at bay.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

This hawk was smaller then buffy.
I'm so upset it took her life, she was such a good broody and was raising martha and matilda fantastically...
Now all the chickens are locked up. Luckiky they have our 10 x 20 greenhouse to go in, plus we sectioned off the space between their run and greenhouse so it's now more like 20 x 40 space. No more free roaming unless we and the dogs are outside.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My husband just told me his coworker had a red tail hawk kill his ameracauna hen. The one day he let them out of their enclosure and a hawk took his favorite one


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How sad. I could still cry over Lola.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It's qeird, up here we have no snow and the weather is 40-55 degrees, so the rabbits, mice etc are still around... why take a big chicken when the birds, rabbits ,squirrels and mice are in full view? Laziness maybe?


----------

